# Should I beef up my suspension?



## mikemcp (Oct 2, 2008)

I have an 88 yj wrangler and i found a 6.5 western sport utility blade, I am just concerned about the weight. On westerns website, they list this plow at 425 lbs, and since its an older jeep i was considering add a leafs in the front and back to offset the weight. However, with a 1.5 or 2 in lift, im concerned that the blade might not touch the ground? Should I not even bother with it or is it not a big deal to modify a mount? Let me know what you think?

Mike


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Dont do anything just put the plow on


----------



## mikemcp (Oct 2, 2008)

So no suspension help needed? The plow does not have a mount, are they hard to come by or expensive, I keep searching google to find one for a jeep but could I use another one and just modify it?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

theplowmeister;595690 said:


> Dont do anything just put the plow on


X 2, there should be enough slack that you should be able to compensate for the lift. (add a springs wouldn't hurt though!)


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

mikemcp;595699 said:


> So no suspension help needed? The plow does not have a mount, are they hard to come by or expensive, I keep searching google to find one for a jeep but could I use another one and just modify it?


if you already have the lift frame, just fab your own mount, not difficult if your handy w/ a welder/grinder/torches:salute:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I call dealer who sell western

He say there are 2 or 3 different type mount. I think 2 but don't want mistake.

He say most is Unimount. what kind mount you have?

He say Unimount was stop make last year or several years ago and cost $499 for 62050 and one I forgot what model is but cost $700.

I think better is make mount or find junkyard if they have one.

If you want talk that dealer you can pm me for phone number.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mikemcp;595699 said:


> So no suspension help needed? The plow does not have a mount, are they hard to come by or expensive, I keep searching google to find one for a jeep but could I use another one and just modify it?


Should be fine without modifying the suspension, unless it's tired.

For a mount, check with Jerre, member here our of Erie. He's got all kinds of neat stuff laying around.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Unless you want to be bottoming out on your axel stops (if thery are still there) get the wrangler add a leaf kit for rears from jc whitney. I you reverse the two springs (back to front) they will fit the front. I have two YJ's that are set up exactly this way. Can post the pics if you need....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;595725 said:


> I call dealer who sell western
> 
> He say there are 2 or 3 different type mount. I think 2 but don't want mistake.
> 
> ...


wow! A western dealer with a TTY line. 
or you heard him.
This the second person/ dealer (the other was a ford dealer) that you said you conversed with over the phone.
I did not know you could hear him?
That's great news.

well that's just great your not deaf any more?


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

on one of my yj's i have the western ultramount, and 6'' of lift, with the plow it sags to about 3-4", but i just let out some more chain and ground down the trip pads or whatever there called to make up for the negitive angle of the blade


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;595725 said:


> If you want talk that dealer you can pm me for phone number.


Sure, would you send me the phone# of that western dealer.
I would like to ask him a question also.


----------

